# Solved: IP Config Problems here.....



## egg64 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok....How's it going guys...it's been awhile..


I got some problems with my IP config/ release command..this is what I get..

"An error occured while recieving interface Local Area Connection: AN operation was attempted on something that is not a socket."

ipconfig /all command shows this..

Primary Dns Suffix...........
Node Type....................Unknown
IP Routing Enabled..........No
WINS Proxy Enabled........No


Description....................VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address............00-11-5B-38-B6-1C
DHCP...........................Yes
Autoconfiguration...........Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address..169.254.201.102
Subnet Mask.................255.255.0.0
Default Gateway............

Gimme a little help with this....I'm seriously stumped...


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What your getting is an APIPA address. This address is given when one of 2 things happens 1) problems with the windows TCP/IP Stack or 2) when the adapter does not get a valid IP from the DHCP server (usually on a home network this is the router).

Here is what I would do -
1) try plugging the cable into another port on the router.
2) try swapping cables or put a new cable in.
3) If you have a second computer you can do an ipconfig /all and type all of those items into your PC with a problem except change the last octet of the IP address to a unique number and see if it lets you online. (If this lets you online it may be the DHCP part of your router is having issues)
4) Try resetting the tcp/ip stack (if your windows XP sp 2) using netsh int ip reset logfile.txt


----------



## egg64 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok....heres the thing...I'm not on a router at all....what now?....And I also don't have Service Pack 2....for some odd reason I can't d/l it....but that's another story


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay without a router this then makes me think your modem might be flakey... What do you see on you Cable/DSL modem as far as lights? Have you tried power cycling your modem and then reconnecting the ethernet cable? Lastly there is a way to reset the stack on an non SP 2 machine that is by running this -

http://www.xp-smoker.com/freeware.html

try this utility.


----------



## egg64 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm glad to see that the link you gave me might be a possible solution...the only problem now is that im using a CPU in the house that runs on the same modem...and it seems to be working fine. I normally run a router between the 2 CPU's in the house, and I'm using the other to access this site. So it's gotta be the other CPU in the house...furthermore, since I can't get online with the other CPU...I'm still stumped


----------



## egg64 (Jul 5, 2005)

I've tried manually inputting the IP address from the other CPU...still to no avail....you think the Motherboard may be going out?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> I'm not on a router at all





> I normally run a router between the 2 CPU's in the house


Okay now you have me confused... are you or are you not using a router?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## egg64 (Jul 5, 2005)

My bad man...sorry about the mix-up  



I'm not on a router now.....I'm running it straight from the modem.


----------



## egg64 (Jul 5, 2005)

I also get this when I try an IPCONFIG release...

"The operation failed as no adaptor is in the state permissible for this operation," Hope this can give you more insight.


----------



## egg64 (Jul 5, 2005)

bump


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

egg64 said:


> I also get this when I try an IPCONFIG release...
> 
> "The operation failed as no adaptor is in the state permissible for this operation," Hope this can give you more insight.


The reason you get that error is that in h the obove post you said you entered a Static IP address, it can't release it because you entered it manually...

Ok Johnwill's right the TCP/IP stack appers to be corrupt/ and or the Winsock keys could be corrupt...

If you've tried Johnwill's suggestion to no avail, try this...

Start regedit - navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services

Scroll down to the key Winsock, and delete it, then delete the key Winsock2...

This is very important, reboot the pc, after you reboot right click on My Network Places - Properties - right click on Local network connection - Properties - click on the Install button - click to highlight Protocol - click on the Add button - in the Select Network Protocol box click on Have disk - in the Copy Manufactures files from box type in C:\Windows\inf - click to highlight Internet Protocol and OK...

Once it is finished adding the protocol, reboot the pc...


----------



## egg64 (Jul 5, 2005)

Ah.....the Registry.....I know that's risky business there, but I'll give it a try, and get back to you within the hour....It shall be done, My Master..lol


----------



## egg64 (Jul 5, 2005)

Well Master Jedi....


Everything looks to be ok now....internet is faster than it was before now....thanks for everything....I'll be donating to this joint when I get paid....Nice job


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Not a problem ...

But I'll warn you on one thing here, usually when I see a Winsock problem, it usually indicates a virus or spyware problem...

I would sugest running Spybot and Adaware, then download and install AVG update it and run it, just to be on the safe side ...


----------

